# corrupt installation file



## artfirst (Feb 7, 2000)

When i try to install my scanner software, or games software i get this message.
An I\O error occurred while installing a file. This is usually caused by bad installation media or a corrupt installation file. abort\retry
when i abort it says "corrupt installation file"
I'm usually trying to install these off cd-rom, but the problem does happen off files as well.
i'm using win 98 , pent 2 , samsung cd-rom sc148b
does anyone know what is up?


----------



## DougG (Feb 5, 2000)

Let's try re-booting your computer..as it comes up again 
1..press F8 and go into safemode.
2..Start..setting..control panel..system
3..At system now click on the device manager.
4.open each + and look for dual installations of object.
If you find more than one of the same thing delete them and them and move to the next +
after they're all deleted.
5..click Ok...close and then start..shutdown..re-start..
6..it'll do the "detecting new hardware thing" let detect everything and follow the instructions.
after it tells you to re-boot again..
re-boot and re-install the software you're trying to get in there. I betcha it'll go in now..


----------



## Tony V (Jan 31, 2000)

This can also occur if you have other tasks running which interfere with the installation process.
To kill off other tasks, hit CTRL,ALT,DEL.
Highlight each task and hit End Task.
Do this repeatedly till only SYSTRAY and EXPLORER remain.
Then install your software.


----------



## rocats (Feb 11, 2000)

Dear Artfirst,
I don't know if the start up stuff is related to your problems. I can't imagine that it would be. But, FYI, you can eliminate all the garbage from starting up by going to Start/Programs/Accessories/System Tools/System Information. When you get there, click on the + next to Software Environment then click on Start Up Programs. In the window on the right you'll see all the stuff that starts up when you start Windows. You can get rid of some of the stuff you don't want. BE CAREFUL YOU DON'T GET RID OF THE STUFF YOU NEED!!!! If in doubt do nothing!
If nothing else, you'll at least know "from whence they comeith". Good luck!


----------

